# Old Stihl 028



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

Located an older 028 recently, the saw was in bad shape, seemed frozen-up when starter rope pulled along with alot of old dried bar oil on case. Talked the guy into forty bucks. Got it apart and was cleaning up the dried bar oil and found a hole into the oil tank under the chain adjuster, not sure how that could happen, also a few loose case screws and a really old style clutch setup. The clutch has a plate behind it and looks like some sort of inertia type clutch. I cleaned it all up sealed the case with JB weld and cleaned the cylinder with acid and sand paper ( the piston was terrible. ) the piston is the 42mm type. Rebuilt the carb tonight at work and am awaiting a new piston so hopefully this week i can try-er out. Anyone know how old this one is about? Serial # is E5488806. I am going to hang onto this one, i like the older saws even thought this can't be too old because it does have an electronic coil.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

*028 picture*

Here is a picture from the original listing.


----------



## huskydave (Feb 24, 2008)

Doc you can't go wrong at that price. Those 028 are well built and cut very well. The clutch might give away the age to someone else.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 24, 2008)

Good find,    

Boy, from that pic its identical to mine, and its my favorite saw to cut with, I'd love to get a super version of the 028. I can cut with that saw all day and never lose the smile.


----------



## albert (Feb 24, 2008)

*old 028*

this is an earlier one with a 42mm bore probaly early to mid 80s , they went to 44mm alittle later real early had metal fuel tank/handle and point ign.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Good find,
> 
> Boy, from that pic its identical to mine, and its my favorite saw to cut with, I'd love to get a super version of the 028. I can cut with that saw all day and never lose the smile.



Is yours the 42mm? Its likely you can bolt a 46mm cylinder with piston on yours which would make it the same size as the super. I did have a 44mm and super model one as well but sold them, ita a hobby for me. The clutch on mine is what got me when i took it apart, i have worked on many 028's and this is the 1st one that i've seen with this clutch setup. The clutch is not a threaded one but rather is held by a "C" clip. This old girl has held up well over the years so i figured it deserved another few years yet and will live to cut again. Normally with this much damage to the inards and case i would have stripped for parts but something just made me want to get'er running again. Got any pics of yours? Another oddity to this is the muffler, its vented in the front (no screen ) and has a screw on the starter cover side which helps to secure it in place. The gas tank is metal also.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

<a href="http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/rdtracing/?action=view&current=P1010067.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/rdtracing/P1010067.jpg" border="0" alt="stihl 028"></a> They are good old saws .


----------



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

*old 028*

RDT, nice saws. Your 028 has the plastic fuel tank what does the clutch setup look like? I would guess its likely the screw on the crank type clutch? either way, great looking saws. Thanks.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, Yes its the screw on type.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 24, 2008)

RDT said:


> Thanks, Yes its the screw on type.



I must say those saws look like new. Do they ever see a full days cuttin? I'm not a fan of the 028's. Had two both had sickness like no other Stihl. But they did cut well when they ran.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

I use them every once an awhile , I just like to rebuild them,Fix them, buy and sale them. This forum got me brainwashed for saws.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

Im a bodytech for Mercedes Benz by day and a wanna be saw man at night


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is my 028S:















I wish it was a side adjust with a clear tank...





.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Stihl #1 (Feb 24, 2008)

The very early production 028 saws were made in West Germany, and had a de-clutching chain brake. The plate under the clutch rotates towards the clutch when you engage the chain brake, and actually dis-engages the clutch from the crank, as it tightens the band around the drum. As far as I know it is the only model that used this setup. I guess it was too heavy and/or complex. I assume you have the mag fuel tank. Later models built here in the US had a plastic tank and the conventional chain brake like is used today on all models of STIHL saws.
Your saw is fairly rare, as most that came from West Germany did not have the chain brake.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

*old 028*



Stihl #1 said:


> The very early production 028 saws were made in West Germany, and had a de-clutching chain brake. The plate under the clutch rotates towards the clutch when you engage the chain brake, and actually dis-engages the clutch from the crank, as it tightens the band around the drum. As far as I know it is the only model that used this setup. I guess it was too heavy and/or complex. I assume you have the mag fuel tank. Later models built here in the US had a plastic tank and the conventional chain brake like is used today on all models of STIHL saws.
> Your saw is fairly rare, as most that came from West Germany did not have the chain brake.



Yes, the clutch is as you described and the chain brake is there and functioning. The saw is complete, i did have to change the fuel line and intake boot ( rotten ) any idea how many made like this? As i stated earlier i have worked on many o28's but this is the first i have seen like this with this type of clutch setup. Overall the saw is in very good condition the oil tank JB weld is not visible due to side chain adjust screw and plate. Rare is good for me, i don't plan on selling this one anyway. The made in Germany is stamped into the edge of the chain brake cover, had a hard time finding it at first.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 24, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Located an older 028 recently, the saw was in bad shape, seemed frozen-up when starter rope pulled along with alot of old dried bar oil on case. Talked the guy into forty bucks. Got it apart and was cleaning up the dried bar oil and found a hole into the oil tank under the chain adjuster, not sure how that could happen, also a few loose case screws and a really old style clutch setup. The clutch has a plate behind it and looks like some sort of inertia type clutch. I cleaned it all up sealed the case with JB weld and cleaned the cylinder with acid and sand paper ( the piston was terrible. ) the piston is the 42mm type. Rebuilt the carb tonight at work and am awaiting a new piston so hopefully this week i can try-er out. Anyone know how old this one is about? Serial # is E5488806. I am going to hang onto this one, i like the older saws even thought this can't be too old because it does have an electronic coil.



Nice old 028 Doc. I recently found a dead one also but brought it back to life with a new piston,rings and a port and muffler mod. I have come to appreciate the quality and usefulness of these little saws. Best of luck with it. Pioneerguy600


----------



## adkranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> The very early production 028 saws were made in West Germany, and had a de-clutching chain brake. The plate under the clutch rotates towards the clutch when you engage the chain brake, and actually dis-engages the clutch from the crank, as it tightens the band around the drum. As far as I know it is the only model that used this setup. I guess it was too heavy and/or complex. I assume you have the mag fuel tank. Later models built here in the US had a plastic tank and the conventional chain brake like is used today on all models of STIHL saws.
> Your saw is fairly rare, as most that came from West Germany did not have the chain brake.



So it's like an Isolating Clutch on the 031s? Interesting, I've seen old 028s made in W.G. with and w/o brakes but never one of these clutches on one.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work Doc. That old 028 is well worth the effort.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. Usually i find fix and sell to add more saws or parts etc... for mowers and trimmers as well. I got attached to this one due to the different clutch system. I am trying to get ready for the spring/summer rush of folks wanting to tune up there yard equipment its highly likely they have stored it all winter with gas so i suspect a few carb kits etc... Oh, i get to keep busy, and as always would rather trade for something other than getting paid in cash ( in most cases. ) I will always do work for parts and old saws/mowers/trimmers. If i can't get'em to work, than the parts are usually worth it to assist someone else later.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 25, 2008)

adkranger said:


> So it's like an Isolating Clutch on the 031s? Interesting, I've seen old 028s made in W.G. with and w/o brakes but never one of these clutches on one.



Maybe Andy ( Lakeside ) will have some idea about rarity and age on this 028. How about it Andy, ever come across this? Hey Thall, you and witchy are welcome to put in some info; if available. Thanks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've never seen one on an 028, and there are a boat load of 028's in the PNW...


----------



## Drysumpjet (Feb 25, 2008)

My first Stihl was an old German 028 with a metal fuel tank and an "Interruptive Clutch". It would totally disengage whenever the chain brake was activated. 

Mine had trouble "re-engaging" due to the special re-engagement spring washer had lost it's "spring",,,probably due to clutch heat. I understand this spring washer is NLA. If yours is OK, I would take care in not letting the clutch slip too much, utilizing sharp chains on shorter bars could help.

Also note the "Super" piston/cylinder will not bolt-on due to the larger piston skirt interferes with the crankcase. It appears that the crankcase can be opened up to fit.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's some pics of my 028WB, sorry for the filth, it's in between simonizes during cutting season. All metal saw, the white parts anyway. The bar's about had it, anyone have a lead-in on a 16" for 62DL .325x.063, let me know.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually like stihl then before hippies engineered their switches and caps
I can just here them, cool man


----------



## doc874 (Feb 25, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Here's some pics of my 028WB, sorry for the filth, it's in between simonizes during cutting season. All metal saw, the white parts anyway. The bar's about had it, anyone have a lead-in on a 16" for 62DL .325x.063, let me know.




Thanks for the info; Your saw is "bang-on" to mine. The clutch on mine appears to be in great shape but won't know if all works as it should until i get'er run'n. My bar looks ok although it could use a new sprocket tip if available. I've owned the super and the 44mm 028's but this one is abit heavier. Mine had a hole through into the oil tank behind the chain adjuster ( repaired with JB weld ) and my muffler is different in the front, did your muffler have a repair job? Didn't know that the 46mm won't bolt on but that wasn't something i'd do any way. Nice looking saw you have i will post pics later after all is repaired. Thanks.

Update!

I took a second look at yours and it appears yours is missing the plate under the clutch, i will get some pics of mine and post them so you can see the plate i mean, it slides about 2 inches and mounted with spring loaded screws to the case. Your oiler is also different or maybe changed out later after production??. Is your clutch the screw on the crank type or the held by a "c" clip with bearing? Your carrying handle is also different (all metal mine isn't it has a rubber wrap ). Your brake handle is also slightly different. I guess the best is to just take some pics and post'em.


----------



## vapnut257 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine says "Made in Germany" on the bottom of the bar cover. I was using it just this morning and it ran great. Check out my post at "Four Pines"


----------



## doc874 (Feb 25, 2008)

vapnut257 said:


> Mine says "Made in Germany" on the bottom of the bar cover. I was using it just this morning and it ran great. Check out my post at "Four Pines"



Nice saw. It looks like the one i have, does yours have the clutch system i have mentioned? Pics would be nice as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 25, 2008)

I believe its threaded on, there's a hex nut holding it on, but since I haven't had a need to remove it, I'm going by the same thing you see.

There is no brake on it, just a knuckle protector.

Made in West Germany.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 25, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> I believe its threaded on, there's a hex nut holding it on, but since I haven't had a need to remove it, I'm going by the same thing you see.
> 
> There is no brake on it, just a knuckle protector.
> 
> Made in West Germany.



By looking at yours it would not be hard to add a chain brake and i am sure it likely had one when it was made. The clutch on mine looks the same as yours but has a roller bearing and is held by a "c" clip not screwed on the crank. I will post some pictures in a couple of days once i get off shift work for four days.


----------



## litefoot (Feb 26, 2008)

RDT,
I like your 028, but I like the one in back better. 034's are great saws!


----------



## RDT (Feb 26, 2008)

<a href="http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/rdtracing/?action=view&current=P1010071.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh270/rdtracing/P1010071.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## huskydave (Feb 26, 2008)

RDT you have some sweet saws there. Those are the some of the nicest cleanest saws I have ever laid my eyes on.


----------



## RDT (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## doc874 (Feb 27, 2008)

*028 Pictures*

Here as promised are the pic's of my 028 with the odd clutch setup. I did take this saw apart and cleaned it up, i may paint it later but hesitate to do that if its a rare 028. I will have to post several times due to four pic limit/post.


----------



## doc874 (Feb 27, 2008)

*More 028*

Note the JB weld behind the chain adjuster, not sure how someone managed to knock a hole there but it went through into the oil tank.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got ahold of my brothers 028 to use for some bucking. When I fired it up the chain kept moving at all times. I'm looking for advice if it's an easy fix, otherwise I'll take it to the shop.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## quadruss83 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had an 028 woodboss that didn't have a chainbrake and I was told that not all of them had one, you might have to take the cover off to find out.


----------



## cuttin-4-heat (Jan 11, 2009)

i like my 028 it is the super still tryin to get it setup perfect tho. did muffler mod on mine still messin with carb here and there. have 18in b/c on it right now thininkin about 16in maybe.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 11, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:


> I just got ahold of my brothers 028 to use for some bucking. When I fired it up the chain kept moving at all times. I'm looking for advice if it's an easy fix, otherwise I'll take it to the shop.
> 
> Any help is appreciated



Clutch springs are streatched, replace them with new ones, about $3.each, occasionally the clutch drum bearing seizes to the crank and drum so thats a possibility but its more rare, usually the springs.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## iCreek (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my 028 AV Super, just put on a 18" bar, had a 16", seems like it is going to make a good saw.


----------



## litefoot (Jan 12, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Clutch springs are streatched, replace them with new ones, about $3.each, occasionally the clutch drum bearing seizes to the crank and drum so thats a possibility but its more rare, usually the springs.
> Pioneerguy600



Or the saw is idling too fast...or the chain is not adjusted tight enough. He was looking for the simple fix, right?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey thanks for your input on this old 028 of my brothers. The chain is tightened just fine, but the thing just may be idling to fast. I'm gonna check them springs. I ain't had the cover off it yet, it could be all gunked up in there for I know.


----------



## matt_bud (Jun 5, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> I believe its threaded on, there's a hex nut holding it on, but since I haven't had a need to remove it, I'm going by the same thing you see.
> 
> There is no brake on it, just a knuckle protector.
> 
> Made in West Germany.



I have the same exact saw, just got it for free from my neighbor. Same exact clutch setup (just replaced with parts from ebay) and mine also has no chain brake but I use the lever as a hand guard. It also says "made in West Germany" on the bottom of the chain cover.


----------

